# التمـــــــــديــــــــــــــــــــدات الصحية



## م/زيكو تك (10 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ 

تعتبر التمديدات الصحية الداخلية والخارجية وتمديدات أنابيب المياه من الأمور ذات الأهمية في بناء المنزل أو أية منشاة ولذلك يولي المختصون في البناء أهمية خاصة لها . لما لها من تأثيرات مستقبلية عـند أستخدام المنزل أو المنشاة وخصوصا عـند حدوث أي تسرب أو وجود أي عـيب في شبكتي الصرف الصحي والمياه سيكلف الكثير ماديا هذا بالإضافة إلى التأثير السلبي عـلى المنزل كله .

أ ولا - مكونات وأقسام تمديدات الصرف الصحي : 
وتتكون أعمال التمديدات لهاتين الشبكتين مما يلي :
1.تمديدات المياه العـذبة الساخن منها والبارد . 
2.تمديدات المياه قليلة الملوحة المستخدمة في الري . 
3.تمديدات صرف مياه الأمطار من الأسطح . 
4.تمديدات صرف مياه المجاري . 
5.التركيبات للأجهزة الصحية 

وينقسم تنفيذ هذه التمديدات إلى ثلاثة أقسام :
القسم الأول :تنفيذ التمديدات داخل مباني المنشأ نفسه 
القسم الثاني :تنفيذ التمديدات وغرف التفتيش في الساحة الخارجية أي في حدود سور البيت .
القسم الثالث :تنفيذذ التمديدات من وإلى الشبكة الرئيسية خارج البيت وتسمى بالوصلات المنزلية 

ثانيا - تنفيذ التمديدات :
للحصول على أفضل النتائج بعد الانتهاء من تنفيذ التمديدات هناك مجموعة من الاحتياطات التي يجب أخذ بعين الاعتبار وهي :
1.وجود اعتماد للمصادر واختبار المواد المستخدمة . 
2.اعتماد المخططات التنفيذية وضمان عدم تعارض التمديدات الأخرى من كهرباء وهاتف وغيرها ، والتنسيق مع هذه التمديدات 
3.لا تتم تغطية التمديدات التي ستتم تغطيتها بالخرسانة أو البلاط أو الأترببة إلا بعد نجاحها في الإختبار المائي وعزلها . 
4.يتم قفل جميع فتحات الأنابيب بسدادات لمنع تساقط بقايا مواد البناء فيها وتظل مسدودة حتى تبدأ أعمال التركيبات الصحية ويراعى أن تكون السدادات والمحابس بارزة عن مستوى البورسلان الذي سيأتي فيما بعـد . 
5.يتم تثبيت التمديدات جيدا بالجدران على مسافات منافسة وحسب المناسيب المحددة بالمخططات . 
6.يجب اختبار التمديدات على أجزاء منفصلة حسب سير العمل ثم يتم اختبار كل شبكة بكامها على حدة . 

ثالثاً - اختبار التمديدات :
1.تقفل جميع الفتحات المتواجدة عـدا فتحة في أوطى نقطة ( لتركيب عـداد ضغط سبق معـايرته ) وأخرى في أعلى نقطة للتمديدات لتهوية الخط . 
2.تملأ التمديدات بالمياه بالكامل على أن تتم التعبئة من أسفل إلى أعلى وحتتى يتم التأكد من تفريغ الهواء بملاحظة سريان المياه من أعلى نقطة وكذلك فتح جميع المحابس في هذه التمديدات . 
3.يتم قفل الفتحة العليا ثم تضغط الشبكة بمقدار يعادل ( 1.5 ) ضغط تشغيل الشبكة الرئيسية المغذية للبيت . 
4.يظل الضغط على الشبكة لمدة ساعتين أو حسب ما تنص عليه مستندات العقد ( في العادة 9 ضغط جوي ) 
5.يعتبر هذا الاختبار ناجحاً إذا لم يظهر أي تسرب مياه عند الوصلات ويلاحظ ذلك من البلل الموجود حول الشبكة وكذلك من التغير في قراءة عداد قياس الضغط السابق معايرته عند بداية الضغط . 
6.تؤخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لضمان عدم التلاعب لزيادة ضغط الشبكة . 

رابعاً - اختبار تمديدات أنابيب الصرف الصحي :
وفي هذه الطريقة يتم اتخاذ الخطوات التالية 

1.قفل أحد طرفي خط الأنابيب ويركب أنبوب رأسي في الطرف الآخر عند أعلى نقطة في الخط ثم يصب الماء في الأنبوب حتى يمتلىء لارتفاع لا يقل عن 90 سم ولا يزيد عن 150 سم من أعلى نقطة بالخط أو حسب ما تنص عليه وثائق العقد ويتم هذا الاختبار بعد اتمام التمديدات بمدة 48 ساعة 
2.يعتبر هذذا الاختبار ناجحاً بعد ساعتين ( أو حسب ما تحدده وثائق العقد ) إذا لم يظهر أي تسربب من المياه عند الوصلات أو ظهور رشح في جسم الأنابيب نفسها أو انخفاض في منسوب المياه في الأنبوب الرأسي . 
3.يمكن إجراء أنواع أخرى من الإختبارات على الشبكات الصحية كأختباري الهواء والدخان . 

خامساً - إختبار أنابيب صرف الأمطار :

1.يقفل أسفل القائم الرأسي لأنابيبب التمديدات ثم يملأ بالماء إلى أعلى منسوب فيه على ان لا يزيد هذا الارتفاع عن 6 أمتار وإلا فيتم تجزئة فحص الشبكة إلى عدة أقسام . 
2.يعتبر هذا الاختبار ناجحاً إذا لم يظهر أي تسرب عند الوصلات أو رشح في جسم الأنابيب نفسها . 
3.يفتح الماء من أسفل القائم بعد مرور ساعتين . 
4.عادة يتم هذا الاختبار مع اختبار الطبقة العازلة للرطوبة فوق السطح وفي هذه الحالة تترك المياه في الأنبوب لمدة 24 ساعة . 

سادساً - تمديدات داخل المنزل : 
نظام الصرف الموحد :
وهو نظام متبع للتغلب عـلى الروائح بدون استخدام غـرف تفتيش التي يسبب وجودها بعض المشاكل الإنشائية والمعمارية وتؤثر في شكل المساحات المكشوفة بالإضافة إلى انبعاث الروائح منها .

ويتم فيه الإستعاضة عن غرف التفتيش بطبات لتسليك يزود به الخط عـند تغـير الإتجاهات والمناسيب وخلافه وتركيب طبات التسليلك على الخطوط المستقيمة بحيث لا تزيد المسافة بينها عن ( 15 متر ) ويجب أن يزود هذا النظام بنظام تهوية جيد للوحدات .
ويفضل أن يكون هناك ( Hatch Box ) داخل غرفة التفتيش وذلك قبل نقطة الربط بالشبكة الخارجية .

نظام الصرف المزدوج :
وهو صرف يفصل بين شبكة صرف المخلفات الصلبة ( Soil ) وبين شبكة صرف المياه ( Waste ) وهذا الفصل يتم فقط في الخطوط ما فوق سطح الأرض .

1 -طريقة تنفيذ تمديدات أنابيب المياه فتضم الخوات التالية :
أ - فتح مجاري في الجدران حسب مسارات الأنابيب المبينة في المخطط وتعمق هذه المجاري قليلاً عن قطر الأنبوب ويفضل أن يتم عمل هذه المجاري بأستعمال آلة ميكانيكية .
ب - يتم وضع الأنابيب في المجاري بعد عزلها وتثبت في مساراتها جيدا ويجري الاختبار المائي لها وبعد نجاحة يتم عزلها وتغطي بخرسانة المساح .
ج - تتم تغذية سخانات المياه .

2- طريقة تدقيق تمديدات المياه 
أ - يتم التدقيق على نوع الأنابيب وأقطارها ومساراتها وأماكن فتحات التغذية بالاستعانة بالشرب والقياس العادي .
ب - يتم التدقيق على عدم تقاطع مسارين إلا عند الضرورة وتستخدم وصلات خاصة عند هذا التقاطع .
ج - يتم التأكد من استعمال الليف الكتاني والمعجون أو أي مادة أخرى معتمدة لاستعمالها عند الوصلات المقلوظة .
د - يتم التدقيق على عدم وجود محابس على مسار أنبوب التهوية للسخان حتى وصوله إلى أعلى منسوب في الخزان الذي يغذي السخان .

3 - كيفية تنفيذ تمديدات الصرف الصحي :
أ - يتم دهان أرضيات الحمامات في الأدوار العليا بدهان بيتوميني أو بطبقات عازلة للرطوبة يتم فحصها لمدة 24 ساعة .
ب - يتم وضع كراسي خرسانية ذات مناسيب محددة لوضع الأنابيب عليه بالميول المطلوبة .
ج - يتم التكسير في حائط المطبخ لعمل فراغ تمديد أنبوب صرف المجلى ثم يمتد بعد ذلك في الأرضية حتى مصفى الأرضية .
د - يتم تحديد وتنسيق أماكن مصافي الأرضية وأماكن تسليك الأنابيب وأماكن صرف أحواض القدم والمرحاض 
هـ - بعد نجاح الاختبار المائي لهذه التمديدات حسب نوع كل منها يتم تغليفها بالخرسانة العادية بعد إتمام عزلها .

4 - طريقة تدقيق أعمال وتمديدات الصرف الصحي :
أ - يتم تدقيق جميع خطوات تنفيذ تمديدات الصرف الصحي بالاستعانة بالميزان المائي ( المنسوب ) لتحديد الميول .
وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة للاختبار المائي حيث يجب عدم تغليف هذه التمديدات بالخرسانة قبل عزلها ونجاح الاختبار .
ب - يلاحظ عدم تأخير تغليف هذه التمديدات بعد نجاحها في الاختبار المائي وفي حالة مرور أكثر من 48 ساعة فيجب اعادة الفحص .
ج - يتم التدقيق على أماكن الملحقات للأجهزة الصحية ( صيانة - ورقة ) لضمان عدم تعارضها مع أية تمديدات .
د - يتم التدقيق على أماكن وصلات تصريف الأجهزة الصحية مع القوائم الرأسية والتأكد من وجود فتحة تسليك عندها إن وجدت .
هـ - يدقق في منسوب أعلى قوائم الصرف والتهوية ( عن السطح المطروق بحوالي 50 سم ) على أن تكون بعيدة عن أماكن التكيـيف وبحيث لا تكون فوهتها إلى الأعلى .
و - يتم التدقيق على منسوبب البالوعة في أعلى منسوبب قائم صرف الأمطار ويفضل تدقيقها مع تدقيق عازل الرطوبة ويجب أن تكون البالوعة أوطي من منسوب الطبقات العازلة للرطوبة .

سابعاً - أنواع التمديدات الصحية :
يوني بايب UNIPIE
النظام الذكي ذو آفاق مستقبلي Clever installation system of the future
يوني بايب من يونيكور عبارة عن نظام متكامل للتمديدات الصحية والتدفئة وتركيبات التسخين تحت الارضيات . إن هذا النظام يوفر للمستخدم جميع المزايا من خلال نظام واحد ألا وهو أنبوب يوني بايت المتعدد الطبقات والوصلات وعدة التركيب .

جميع أجزاء نظام يوني بايب متوافقة مع بعضها البعض ومعتمدة من قبل الجمعية الألمانية المهنية للمياه والغاز ( DVGW ) .

نظام متالطبقات بخصائص استثنائية عدد 
إن الترابط الفريد للمواد ، ونعني بذلك أنبوب ذو ( 5 ) طبقات والذي صنعت طبقاته الداخلية والخارجية من مادة البولي ايثلين ، يحتوي بين هذه الطبقات على أنبوب ألمنيوم ملحم بمادة خاصة والذي أعطى للأنبوب خصائصه ومميزاته غير العادية .

بتحقيق ترابط فريد بين المميزات التي يتمتع بها كل من البلاستيك والمعدن إن أنبوب الألمنيوم المركب بين طبقات البولي ايثلين يضمن أن الأنبوب يتمتع بالمتانة بنسبة 100% بحيث يخفض قوى الشد الإرجاعي ويخفض أيضا من التمدد بالحرارة ليقارب تمدد المعدن . كما أن نواحي مثل التآكل أو التغطية بقشرة صلده أو الترسيب أمور لا تحدث بالنسبة ليوني بايب بفضل الجدران الداخلية السلسة .

إن الجودة العالية للأنبوب تستمر أيضا لتشمل الوصلات المطلية بالنيكل والمصنوعة من النحاس الاصفر . وبذلك فان عمليات التآكل والترسيب لا تحدث أبداً .

نظام تركيبات حديث نظام المستقبل 
استطاع نظام يوني بايب والمتوفر بقياسات من 14 ملم إلى 75 ملم ، كنظام بسيط متكامل أن يتبوأ مركز الريادة التكنولوجية للأنابيب المتعددة الطبقات وأن يحظى بسمعه ممتازة في جميع أنحاء العالم . وبفضل جودته وأداءه المتفوق وكذلك سهولة تركيبه والمستوى العالي من التحمل والثبات فقد لقي التقدير الذي يتناسب مع قيمته الفعلية وسوف تزداد أهميته أكثر في المستقبل .

أنابيب البكس أنبوب داخل أنبوب

أنبوب البكس هو أحدث وأفضل التقنيات لنقل مياه الشرب صنع من مادة البولي ايثيلين المترابط المستعرض وبذلك لن تصدأ أبداً أو يتكلس أو يتقبل رواسب داخلية .
مميزات أنابيب البكس :
•لا يصدأ ولا يتقبل رواسب داخلية 
•لا يتكلس 
•يتحمل ضغوط عالية عند درجة حرارة 95 م ضغط الإنفجار 12 بار ، ويمثل هذا الضغط أربعة أضعاف ضغط المضخة المنزلية ( 3 بار ) . 
•يتحمل درجات حرارة مرتفعة حيث يعمل وبكفاءة عالية 
•سهولة النقل والتخزين بفضل الوزن الخفيف لأنبوب البكس 
•انعدام فرص التسرب بفضل الطريقة الفريدة لتمديد أنابيب البكس لا يستخدم للتمديدات أي أكواع أو وصلالت داخللية فيتم التمديد من المجمع إلى نقطة التوزيع بقطعة أنبوب البكس مباشرة . 
•سهولة الصيانة ففي حال الأعطال وخلال دقائق معدودة يسحب أنبوب االبكس الأبيض من غلافه الأسود ويستبدل بآخر دون تخريب الجدران والأرضيات ، علاوة على أن أماكن الربط والتوصيلات للنظام هي في أماكن ظاهرة غير مخفية حيث يسهل صيانتها . 
•مقارنة بالميزات التي يتيحها نظام أنابيب البكس يعتبر هذا النظام الأنسب سعراً مقارنة بالأنظمة المتوفرة في السوق . 
طريقة التركيب 
•نثبت علب التوزيع الإفراديه بالجدران في أماكن نقاط التغذية الباردة والحارة . 
•يمدد أنبوب البكس الأبيض داخل غلافه الأسود من هذه العلبة وحتى مجمع نحاس بالسندرة أو صندوق مجمع خاص . 
•يتم تجميع خطوط التغذية الرئيسية ذات القطر الأكبر داخل غلافها الأسود وحتى مكان التجمع ( الموزع الرئيسي ) على السطح . 
•لا يستخدم في أعمال السباكة الحديثة بنظام أنابيب البكس سوى المقص ومفتاحح الربط . 
اجتازت أنابيب البكس جميع الفحوصات والإختبارات المطابقة للمواصفات الألمانية DIN في العديد من المعاهد العلمية والمختبرات المتخصصة في العالم . ويوجد العديد من التصاميم لأنابيب البكس وذلك لاستعمالها لعدة أغراض ، والتصميم الفرنسي ذو الغلاف الأسود القوي يناسب منطقة الخليج العربي نظراً لتصاميمها الخاصة لدورات المياه والمطابخ في المنازل . 

ولمزيد من المعلومات القيمه::: 
تصميم شبكة صرف صحي خطوة بخطوة وبالتفصيل - Sewer Design​
منقول لتعم الفائده
نسألكم الدعاء
​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 يوليو 2009)

مشكور علي هذا الجهد الطيب وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## baraka2003 (10 يوليو 2009)

لو حضرتك دعمتنا بشروحات فيديو للاعمال الصحيه باختباراتها يبقي مشكور جدا


----------



## magdygamal_8 (10 يوليو 2009)

شرح ممتاز جدا ومفصل فيه كل شيء
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لجميع الاخوه الكرام على مرورهم العطر ونتمنى الفائده لجميع الاخوه


----------



## zanitty (10 يوليو 2009)

باشا حبيت اقرا الموضوع و بعدين ارد بس معرفتش اقراه لاسباب سياسيه 
بس فريت الموضوع ع السريع وواضح جدا انه قوى ده بالاضافه لانى عارف نوعيه مواضيعك انها دايما قويه فلازم اشكرك


----------



## ابو بيدو (11 يوليو 2009)

* 
شرح مميز بارك الله فيك اخى زيكو
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## خالد العسيلي (11 يوليو 2009)

يا زانيتي هو اباشا زيكو لما يحط موضوع يكون بدون أدنى شك قمة في الروعة

جزاك الله كل خير يا بو الزيك


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (12 يوليو 2009)

سلمت يداك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (12 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم اخواني في الله

ويا خلووووووووووود انت كلك ذوق ومحبه ربنا يكرمك ويرزقك رزقا حلالا طيبا ويبعد عنك الهم والحزن ويرزقك راحه البال


----------



## experts (12 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع القيم 
و لكن اريد المساعدة في كيفية تسعير الاعمال الصحية للبنايات مثلا .... مع مثال للشرح ...مهم جدا 
و مشكور سلفا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (13 يوليو 2009)

> ويا خلووووووووووود انت كلك ذوق ومحبه ربنا يكرمك ويرزقك رزقا حلالا طيبا ويبعد عنك الهم والحزن ويرزقك راحه البال



آمين ......... يا رب


----------



## usamaawad40 (13 يوليو 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير يامحترم على الشغل الحلو


----------



## magdygamal_8 (22 يوليو 2009)

كان عندي سؤال وهو كيفية تسعير الأعمال الصحية خاصة أنه في كثير من المناقصات لاتوضع أطوال المواسير في المناقصة ولكن توضع المخططات فقط والحساب يكون إجمالي أو يوضع عدد المخارج من مياه باردة وساخنة وغسالات وخلافة 
فكيف يتم حساب كمية المواسير وكذلك أعمال المصنعية
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (19 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوور شرح وافى ومفيد


----------



## مؤيد غازي (22 أغسطس 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## م/زيكو تك (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لمروركم اخواني الكرام-وادعو الله بفضل الشهر الكريم ان يغقر لنا ذنوبنا وان يعييننا على العباده والطاعات


----------



## magdyphilip (26 سبتمبر 2009)

التصميم ... رجاء أرفاق ملفات للتصميم


----------



## أسامة الداية (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا لما لهذا الموضوع من أهمية كبيرة.. ولا تعطى حقها المطلوب أثناءالدراسة و التنفيذ


----------



## مجآهد (26 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على الجهود اوريد بارك الله فيك منك كيف عملية تصريف المياة ا عندما يكون الطابق نحت مستوه _المنهل_ الرئسي خارج البنه صرف صحي[


----------



## 0128676708 (6 مارس 2010)

بارد الله فيك


----------



## GAD2009 (12 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووور


----------



## magdymh (15 مايو 2010)

thanks for this precious donnation


----------



## magdymh (15 مايو 2010)

thanks for this precious effort


----------



## السيد احمد (7 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماهر بيرقدار (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد يس (30 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## محمد يس (30 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## yousef mhamed (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا على ه---------------------------------------------------------------------------------ذهالمعلومات القيمة والجي-------------------------------دة حيث اسنفدنا منها ولكم الشكر<<<<والسلام عليكم>>>>


----------



## nofal (24 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو خالد القدسي (24 مايو 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## essamsalah (3 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## abdelsalamn (7 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خيروبارك فيك


----------



## mohamedtop (8 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (21 يوليو 2011)

للرفع


----------



## محمدتمام بياتلي (5 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على التوضيح ..


----------



## halacivil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mom77 (22 أبريل 2015)

شكراااا


----------

